# How you can help



## sweetyanna (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone want to help me compile something that potentially can be a sticky?

I feel that many people are aware of the need for assistance but are unsure how to, especially with busy schedules, limited finances, etc. I am going to make a list of how people can help in light of all this, some of it is very simple, as simple as even a click sometimes and every little bit adds!

1) Visit *click to donate* sites, each site allows one click a day.
http://www.freekibble.com
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate/pets/
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com
http://www.clicktogive.com/animalCare.php
http://improvingyourworld.org
http://www.giveusahome.co.uk/banners/banner1.htm
http://causeclicks.org/-FeedAnimals.html
http://causeclicks.org/-AnimalShelter.html
http://www.clic-solidaire.com/sites/ind ... sites_id=1
http://apps.facebook.com/save-a-cat/yard

2) Use a *search engine* (this one powered by Yahoo) that donates money to the charity of your choice each time you search at:
http://www.goodsearch.com

3) *Donate money* to local shelters, some have websites with paypal links letting you donate at the click of a button!

4) *Volunteer *at your local shelter(s), if one has a long wait list, try other shelters, often there will be at least one willing to take someone right away!

5) Inquire at local shelters about *fundraisers *and how you can help. e.g. some have rummage sales, so get out your old stuff and donate it to a good cause!

6) *Buy your pet supplies* from the shelters, the proceeds go back to them!

7) Be a *foster *mommy or daddy.

8. *Sponsor *an animal at your local shelter.

9) Call the shelters about anything at all they may be collecting for cash (recyclables, cell phones, etc.) and bring in your *trash for cash* for the shelter!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There is a sticky devoted to this subject. I'll add these to it! 

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1136&start=15


----------

